# Traveling in LA an MS



## rioritaf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi!
My hubby and I are traveling to SC this week in our travel trailer. We wonder if we will have trouble finding spaces for rent at campsites along Interstate 20 from LA through MS and AL due to all the evacuees from Katrina. Also, we were wondering if there will be a shortage of diesel fuel along the interstate.
We are wondering if it is best to take an alternate route. We are traveling from central Texas.
We are leaving Wednesday, and our final destination will be Hilton Head, SC.
Thank you for your help. 
Rita


----------



## dennis1949 (Oct 4, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

I live in North Alabama . There is no shortage of campsites here in private parks. The state parks have a lot of empty FEMA trailers in them but still have a few empty campsites. There is plenty of diesel but it is 3.39 a gallon. good luck


----------



## rioritaf (Oct 5, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

Thanks, Dennis! We needed to know about private campgrounds. 
I hope Tropical Storm Tammy will now by pass that area.

Rita


----------



## Poppa (Oct 6, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

I live in south louisiana and about every hole there is is plugged along the I-10 corrordior with campers due to the shortage of motels for the evacuees and the clean up crews. My suggestion is to travel north and take I 20 through Birmingham to Chattanooga to the Carolinas.

gas and diesel are running neck and neck at 2.99 to 3.35 a gallon.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh (Oct 8, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

Sorry to sway from the topic. 

I'm headed towards Hattiesburg in a 24 trailer and was wondering if anyone might know of a private or otherwise campground available.

Thanks
Phillip


----------



## Bebe (Dec 5, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

Anchors Aweigh, did you make it to Hattisburt?  If so, where did you stay?  We've been trying to get current info on Paul B. Johnson State Park south of there.

Bebe


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 5, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

Here are some good links:

http://www.mdwfp.com/parkView/Parks.asp?ID=6846

http://www.stateparks.com/paul_b_johnson.html

http://www.phototour.com/echtml/pbj2.html


----------



## Bebe (Dec 5, 2005)

Traveling in LA an MS

SnowbirdinFlight, thanks for your response.  I had checked out those websites earlier and got no info regarding availability.  I finally broke down and made the phone call to Johnson State Park.  Here's the scoop if anyone is interested.

*They are full most of the time with construction workers and government personnel.  Ocassionally one can drive in and find a spot, but that is rare.  They are not taking reservations at this time.* 

We've stayed at this park in the past several times and have never made a reservation. There were always more sites empty then occupied.

I would still love to hear from anyone who has been in the south Mississippi/Louisana area in the past month or so regarding roads and campgrounds.  I'm interested in roads other than the interstates and in public campgrounds rather than private.

Thanks.
Bebe


----------

